

Why Woz Worries Microsoft Is Now More Innovative Than Apple - Akharin
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/keen-on-steve-wozniak-why-woz-worries-microsoft-is-now-more-innovative-than-apple-tctv/

======
WiseWeasel
While it's true that the New Windows 8 UI is likely a greater departure from
the design of previous consumer desktop OS interfaces than is iOS (for better
or worse), it remains saddled with Desktop Compatibility mode, user-exposed
filesystem and mouse-and-keyboard-oriented UI elements. iOS was a clean break,
while Windows 8 is a more conservative hybrid approach.

------
lostlogin
When your history is as impressive as Microsoft's, being forced to take risks
may well encourage innovation, however it would be nice if that article gave
reasons why Woz thinks what he does.

